# Problema con un disco duro externo Toshiba de 1tb



## rony2013 (Feb 3, 2014)

el problema es en la mañana no hubo electricidad y cuando regreso probre mi disco duro en mi tablet y habia un error estaba cierculando por el puerto usb 8.00voltios y al inicio el disco giraba su led es blanco y despues dejo de girar rapidamente lo extraje y justo vuelve la electricidad y lo pruebo en mi laptop y el led de mi disco duro cambio a azul y la laptop no lo reconoce y cuando escucho no suena es decir no gira ,lo que me da temor es perder la informacion tan valiosa que tengo alguno de ud. que tenga una posible explicacion y de paso una solucion se les agradeceria mucho ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2014)

Podrias sacar el disco rígido y probarlo directamente dentro de un PC


----------



## rony2013 (Feb 3, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podrias sacar el disco rígido y probarlo directamente dentro de un PC



es que el disco  rigido al que te refieres esta abierto es decir no esta encapsulado o cubierto de metal sino esta abierto unido al adaptador pero lo mas extraño es el cambio de color del led de blanco a azul


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2014)

rony2013 dijo:


> es que el disco  rigido al que te refieres esta abierto es decir no esta encapsulado o cubierto de metal sino esta abierto unido al adaptador pero lo mas extraño es el cambio de color del led de blanco a azul



En la mayoría de los casos es un disco común con un adaptador que se puede desconectar.


----------



## rony2013 (Feb 3, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En la mayoría de los casos es un disco común con un adaptador que se puede desconectar.



claro que tiene un adaptador pero por la sobrecarga algo baja creo 8v el adaptador se habra protegido ya que estos en ocasiones traen circuitos de proteccion y debido a eso el led del disco duro cambio a azul .es solo uns teoria alguien tiene una mejor comenten


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2014)

Creo que *no estás entendiendo* , desconecta el disco rígido y *conéctalo directamente dentro de una PC* , para *descubrir* si el problema *es el disco o el adaptador *


----------

